# Considering Part Time Work or Volunteering



## johndoe (Jul 26, 2019)

Retirement is great. You do what you want, when you want, if you want, but it gets to be the same-old, same-old after a while, and a little change is needed. Anyone working part time or volunteering?


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 26, 2019)

No but also thinking about it.  The same old every day gets to me sometimes.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 26, 2019)

If you are bored every so often that is natural. Think back when you were working we all had boring days then as well. Depending on where you live volunteer work should be available that way you can come and go easier than if you were working. For me, it is time to live and live free.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 26, 2019)

A lot of people say they will stay retired for a year and then get a part-time job....After a year off, I said no way!!!


----------



## retiredtraveler (Jul 26, 2019)

We've been involved with local environmental group for 35+ years. We stepped it up after retiring. Have zero interest in working. I did work about 15 hours a week. early morning stocking at a home retail store, for a couple of years. Did that for the discounts on stuff for the house as we were remodeling. No more of that.


----------



## Leann (Jul 26, 2019)

I do some volunteer work which I enjoy.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 26, 2019)

Not for me, thanks.   I'm on my own time now.


----------



## MeAgain (Jul 26, 2019)

Plenty of work and not interesting in any obligations so want to take short trips.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 26, 2019)

I've always volunteered, even while working.

While employed most of it was committee work but I also volunteered as a youth leader in an outward bound club. Since retirement I'm still doing committee work. I'm chair of the management committee of our church child care centre and I also help out at two morning playgroup sessions. My job is in the kitchen where I prepare the morning tea for the children and their parents or carers. It keeps me busy and delights me at the same time.


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 26, 2019)

Im doing volunteer work now arent I ?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 27, 2019)

I took my 77 year old neighbor fishing yesterday, does that count as working with the elderly in my community??


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 27, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> I took my 77 year old neighbor fishing yesterday, does that count as working with the elderly in my community??


absolutely


----------



## ronaldj (Jul 27, 2019)

nine years "retired", of that nine I have worked/volunteered most every week at church, also for five of those years worked part time 16/20 hours a week at the local hardware....back to just the volunteering work now


----------



## Victor (Jul 28, 2019)

I tried many times  for a volunteer job and no one called back or cared. I got hired to teach English
and they never followed through. I've had it now.
Ever hear of the RSVP program? They only need menial low level workers around here.


----------



## Patio Life (Jul 28, 2019)

We host exchange students. Highschool age, they are here for the school year. 
Keeps us busy. We enjoy seeing them grow and learn. We get to learn about the country they are from as they learn about our home. 

I take my friend and neighbor, who has a grade IV brain tumor, to her Dr. and testing appointments. There is at least one trip a week. We also watch her 12 yr old granddaughter during the summer and after school. Her daughter works full time to support everyone. It's been a very difficult road to travel for everyone.


----------



## pp1228 (Aug 9, 2019)

Volunteering Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday for couple hours. driving single mothers and or juveniles to work supported by local Outreach Ministries. One day a month visiting senior citizen thru County to pay bills and help individual with finances. Also a volunteering for local police, on call basis. Help navigate traffic for special events or accidents. Volunteering is the way to enjoy the company of fellow retirees. I love it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 9, 2019)

My very limited experience with volunteering left a sour taste.

I found that I was doing the work that the paid employees should have been doing and being used as an unpaid underappreciated gofer.

I also have to admit that I had a little bit of a chip on my shoulder because I was actually more efficient and more dependable than the people that were on the paid staff.

If volunteering works for others that's great but it isn't for me.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 9, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> My very limited experience with volunteering left a sour taste.
> 
> I found that I was doing the work that the paid employees should have been doing and being used as an unpaid underappreciated gofer.
> 
> ...



I had a similar experience.  I figure that maybe I had to put up with a lot of crap when I was working and needed the paycheck, but I'm sure not going to put up with a lot of crap for free.


----------



## Peachy (Aug 9, 2019)

johndoe said:


> Retirement is great. You do what you want, when you want, if you want, but it gets to be the same-old, same-old after a while, and a little change is needed. Anyone working part time or volunteering?


When my health was better, I loved volunteering and delivered groceries to the needy and sometimes met them at a service station and put more gas in their tank. Did this for 6 yrs.


----------



## treeguy64 (Aug 9, 2019)

I ushered, around town, for twelve years.  I really liked the gig, and heard great concerts, for free.  Applying was as easy as signing up and going to a one hour orientation.  Later, as my town got its collective nose out of joint, new folks took over the various venues where I ushered.  Over night, the gig became one where I had to interview for the unpaid position to prove I was good enough to work for nothing!  Screw that!  I also drove cancer patients to appointments.  That, also, got to be a drag, when the guy who was running the volunteer program left.  New guy was not cool.  I left that.  

Should I ever leave Austin, I may get a 20hr./wk. position, somewhere, as long as I can take weeks off, when I feel like it.  Good luck with that, right?


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 9, 2019)

Not now, but thinking of doing it, maybe help the winter pass by... and might help me get out of bed with pain, and help me get going...


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 9, 2019)

mike4lorie said:


> Not now, but thinking of doing it, maybe help the winter pass by... and might help me get out of bed with pain, and help me get going...


mike sounds like you are the one who needs to be on the receiving end of volunteer help


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 9, 2019)

hypochondriac said:


> mike sounds like you are the one who needs to be on the receiving end of volunteer help




Not yet, Buddy, I don't wanna let PAIN win... Fight with it almost every day, and most days end up as the winner... Only a few does it get me...


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 9, 2019)

mike4lorie said:


> Not yet, Buddy, I don't wanna let PAIN win... Fight with it almost every day, and most days end up as the winner... Only a few does it get me...


yeah maybe i fight mine too. not sure it is helping though. could fighting it be making it worse?


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 9, 2019)

hypochondriac said:


> yeah maybe i fight mine too. not sure it is helping though. could fighting it be making it worse?



Good Drugs and Forty Creek Whiskey keeps me going, and a joint now and then.... (wyked smile)


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 9, 2019)

mike4lorie said:


> Good Drugs and Forty Creek Whiskey keeps me going, and a joint now and then.... (wyked smile)


way to go. its medicinal weed right?


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 9, 2019)

hypochondriac said:


> way to go. its medicinal weed right?




Ummm... Well, Ummmmm.. yeah sure...


----------



## debodun (Aug 10, 2019)

I deliver meals-on-wheels two days a week, on average. It is a staggered schedule - I always deliver on Mondays, then it alternates weeks driving on Wednesdays or Fridays (i.e. one week it is Monday and Wednesday, thr nest is Monday and Friday and it alternates like this). The route for me can be 25 to almost 28 miles (including the mileage to and back from the meal pick-up site which is 2.5 miles away) and have up to 12 clients, depending on the day and if any clients cancel for that day. Some people just request meals on certain days. Three of them get meals only on Monday, Wednesday and Friday, one is scheduled for just Wednesdays and Thursdays. I am also "on call" in case any of the other volunteers can't do it on their day.


----------

